# gravel tearing fins



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

well i have glow in the dark gravel that tears my bettas fins. what can i do to stop this? i don't want to throw it away.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmmm never had gravel damage fins before. I don't see how you can't get rid of it, I guess you could completely cover it with something but that kind of defeats its purpose doesn't it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

blu, are you sure it's the gravel and not a filter, plants or decor, or fin biting?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Can you post a picture of his tail please?


----------



## Juditko (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I had the same thing happen...had the white gravel, but sure seemed rough to me. Ended up replacing it with the brown pebble type and am much happier with it.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i took him out as soon as i let him in the tank so it doesnt show very much damage. he is not a tail biter. it is not the filter.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you are sure it's the gravel, I'm not sure why you'd want to keep it. After all, your fish's health and safety is far more important than mere asthetics.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i want to get rid of it or find a solution.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

so there is no solution besides tanking it out?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

You could very heavily plant the tank so he can't get close to the gravel, use decorations/caves that have a bottom other than that I don't see a way of keeping from laying on or swimming close to the bottom.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you're quite sure it's the gravel, I would recommend removing it then as it can only harm and not help. I would advise getting gravel that is as smooth and rounded as possible. If you want colored gravel, I'd advise getting Petco's, as it is much smoother than Top Fin colored gravel. Otherwise, natural colored pea gravel is the best.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

well its definitely not the current, plants, and i don't think its the smooth sided sea shells.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, then chuck the gravel and get new smooth gravel.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

should i go with sand?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You can if you want. You only need a very thin layer of sand though, 1 inch or so.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks


----------

